# Bothers in Re-tail



## Aquadirt (Jul 31, 2013)

Are there things about the behaviors in the Re-tail forum that bother you?
Personally, its not cool in my opinion when someone gets something for free, and then tries to sell it for a massive and bogus profit.  Be it from generosity or "other means", you didn't pay for or work for it, you shouldn't be so greedy.  I've given several things to people, and it bites to see them try to flip a massive profit on something I just handed them.  
I also don't like when people charge massive amounts just to catalog un-orderables..  It may be an inconvenience to set it all out, and sure, you probably bought all that or earned it one way or the next, but I can't order my own.  I just want to finish my catalog.  I'm not taking your copy of the item, you still have it.
The last thing is people selling "RARE" items.  Lately, its been party poppers and glow wands.  Neither are re-orderable, no, but they don't even show up in the catalog.  All you have to do is wait until December and you can buy both at Nooks for 800 bells a piece.  Except for the blue glow wands, they are a gift given out on the winter solstice.  And party poppers can be bought both throughout December at Nooks, or from Redd on the Eve of the New Year.  As many as you want.  For 800 bells a piece.  It just comes down to greed, wanting tons for something and claiming it to be rare, but omitting the source.  Some people don't like time travel, we all know that.  I can't help but wonder if they knew the things they were buying are out of season, would they still want it?


----------



## oath2order (Jul 31, 2013)

My opinions on this:



Aquadirt said:


> Personally, its not cool in my opinion when someone gets something for free, and then tries to sell it for a massive and bogus profit.


It's their item. Sure, the person who gave it to them might not like it, but it's not their item anymore.



Aquadirt said:


> I also don't like when people charge massive amounts just to catalog un-orderables..  It may be an inconvenience to set it all out, and sure, you probably bought all that or earned it one way or the next, but I can't order my own.  I just want to finish my catalog.  I'm not taking your copy of the item, you still have it.


I agree wholeheartedly. Especially if it's something unorderable that you can obtain in the game already, like the Cabana set. Sure, it takes a while for it to show up, but it's in game. Stop charging so much for it. Now, the DLC I can sort of understand because it's ridiculously exclusive...

Ah well, not much we can do about it.


----------



## Snow (Aug 1, 2013)

Aquadirt said:


> Personally, its not cool in my opinion when someone gets something for free, and then tries to sell it for a massive and bogus profit.  Be it from generosity or "other means", you didn't pay for or work for it, you shouldn't be so greedy.  I've given several things to people, and it bites to see them try to flip a massive profit on something I just handed them.


The first time this happened to me I was really unhappy about it, it's happened since and I try to just shrug it off. Certainly I mark that person down as someone who I don't want to trade with in the future. It's true that once it's theirs they can do what they want, but it still is annoying. 



Aquadirt said:


> The last thing is people selling "RARE" items.  It just comes down to greed, wanting tons for something and claiming it to be rare, but omitting the source.  Some people don't like time travel, we all know that.  I can't help but wonder if they knew the things they were buying are out of season, would they still want it?


What bothers me about this is when people withhold information or lie. I've seen people say that, for example, the ladybug carpet is not re-orderable. If someone really wants an item they can't get easily, and they KNOW what the worth is, and they want to pay a premium then fine. But I think a lot of people are panic buying because they don't know any better -- or because someone is actively trying to fool them.

At the same time, if you had a ton of glow wands and sold them for something closer to what you're paying, you'd just have to grit your teeth and watch everyone resell them as rare for lots more. 

Maybe a sticky information post that explains the source of all the "rare" items so people can judge better how rare they are would be a help?


----------



## oath2order (Aug 1, 2013)

I've tried to make sure to warn people sometimes >.>


----------



## Hirisa (Aug 1, 2013)

Aquadirt said:


> Are there things about the behaviors in the Re-tail forum that bother you?
> Personally, its not cool in my opinion when someone gets something for free, and then tries to sell it for a massive and bogus profit.  Be it from generosity or "other means", you didn't pay for or work for it, you shouldn't be so greedy.  I've given several things to people, and it bites to see them try to flip a massive profit on something I just handed them.



I agree that it's cheesy, and if I know about it, from other traders venting to me about it, which has happened often enough, I just don't bother shopping their threads- any of them. Sure, it's their business what they do with something once it has been given, but just because you can doesn't mean you should. And, piggybacking off of someone else's generosity is simply a dick move and I won't support it. 



> I also don't like when people charge massive amounts just to catalog un-orderables..  It may be an inconvenience to set it all out, and sure, you probably bought all that or earned it one way or the next, but I can't order my own.  I just want to finish my catalog.  I'm not taking your copy of the item, you still have it.



Yes, agreed. When cataloging items, I can be very generous when someone says tips/donations are appreciated, but if you try to charge me 6 figures to pick something up and put it back down, I'm not buying. I don't need virtual dollhouse furniture quite that bad.



> The last thing is people selling "RARE" items.  Lately, its been party poppers and glow wands.  Neither are re-orderable, no, but they don't even show up in the catalog.  All you have to do is wait until December and you can buy both at Nooks for 800 bells a piece.  Except for the blue glow wands, they are a gift given out on the winter solstice.  And party poppers can be bought both throughout December at Nooks, or from Redd on the Eve of the New Year.  As many as you want.  For 800 bells a piece.  It just comes down to greed, wanting tons for something and claiming it to be rare, but omitting the source.  Some people don't like time travel, we all know that.  I can't help but wonder if they knew the things they were buying are out of season, would they still want it?


 Yeah, out of season is not the same as "rare." But lots of people either don't understand or don't care...


----------



## Marceline (Aug 1, 2013)

I've watched someone catalog a set for a pretty cheap price, and then auction it off THREE times. Each over 300k. Honestly its sick to watch... I know its their item and their game, but its just plain rude.


----------



## Jarrad (Aug 1, 2013)

What really ticks me off about the retail section is when people start discussions on it. It's a section of the forum to sell and buy items, not to discuss the rarity, value or use of the item. What's even more annoying is when someone does start a debate in a retail thread, it's not even considered spam or off-topic in the staff's eyes so nothing can be done! 

I agree, people charging 500k for a tweeter or something is ridiculous.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 1, 2013)

Just to let everyone know, I won't sell any gifts that I receive.

Aquadirt gave me his entire Pav? set for free which I appreciate a lot and I am so grateful that I plan on using it in my house.


----------



## Bubble Pop (Aug 1, 2013)

It does annoy me when people try and palm off items that were DLC in another country but are available in the games everywhere else (for example the Top item) as rare DLC.


----------



## maarowak (Aug 1, 2013)

it bother me how much unorderable DLC there is in New Leaf. We used to have Gracie items and some special holiday items who weren't orderable, but that's about it.

Like, why the hell the shaved ice lamp (or whatever it's official name is) is non-orderable? Why? The Best Buy items are all orderable, why that lamp isn't? ):


----------



## Panamae (Aug 1, 2013)

Aquadirt said:


> Are there things about the behaviors in the Re-tail forum that bother you?
> Personally, its not cool in my opinion when someone gets something for free, and then tries to sell it for a massive and bogus profit.  Be it from generosity or "other means", you didn't pay for or work for it, you shouldn't be so greedy.



This is known as "buying low, selling high" and it happens everywhere in the world. On eBay, especially, I have had countless people buy my cheap items and sell them on for more than what they paid. Is it annoying? Of course it is, but it's their item now so it is totally within their rights to do so. Kudos to them for making more money than I did!

If you are honestly that upset about people selling on items they got for tree, then simply don't give stuff away to people who you don't know on a personal level. Just because you get offended by it doesn't mean everybody should suddenly stop doing it.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 1, 2013)

Panamae said:


> This is known as "buying low, selling high" and it happens everywhere in the world. On eBay, especially, I have had countless people buy my cheap items and sell them on for more than what they paid. Is it annoying? Of course it is, but it's their item now so it is totally within their rights to do so. Kudos to them for making more money than I did!
> 
> If you are honestly that upset about people selling on items they got for tree, then simply don't give stuff away to people who you don't know on a personal level. Just because you get offended by it doesn't mean everybody should suddenly stop doing it.



Seems like we found the type of person who annoys you, Aquadirt >.>


----------



## TheUnbornNobodyX (Aug 1, 2013)

Honestly I've played a lot of games in my life and of course the way players create their markets to earn money for in-game related merchandise has always sort of irritated me in a way. It's as if the beast within comes out in full force. Kindness and formalities go out the window unless there is some means of gain. Now this isn't everyone of course but from what I agree with what was said previously in this thread, once it's there's they do what they want with it; even if it is annoying by all means. Honestly Re-Tail isn't the worst market I've seen on a forum for a game. I've played Maplestory...nuff' said.


----------



## Byngo (Aug 1, 2013)

Meh. People can sell w/e they want for w/e price they want, I don't really care. But, one thing that annoys me is (like other people have said) when these greedy folk want to charge '500k' just to pick items up. What's worse? People actually pay that much to do so. 

It seems like the majority of people don't have a good idea of prices on here. :x


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 1, 2013)

What annoys me is when there?s an auction, and people get mad when someone outbids them..


----------



## bikiniprincess (Aug 1, 2013)

It's also kind of rude when people sell streetpass items that sell for barely anything at Re-tail at like 100K+
I understand it's rare and stuff, but if someone wanted it THAT bad, they could just streetpass a lot of people and end up getting it randomly. Jfc.


----------



## Blackfirm (Aug 1, 2013)

bikiniprincess said:


> It's also kind of rude when people sell streetpass items that sell for barely anything at Re-tail at like 100K+
> I understand it's rare and stuff, but if someone wanted it THAT bad, they could just streetpass a lot of people and end up getting it randomly. Jfc.


Not everyone lives in a place where there are other people to streetpass/has friends who play the game to streetpass.

Rude behaviour in general is just annoying, but especially when you give away something for free, as a gift to a person, and they sell it for a high price.


----------



## bikiniprincess (Aug 1, 2013)

Ah, I guess that's true. Sorry if I was rude :<

Yeah, I hate that too. I feel like people just take an item that sells for a low price and jack up the price ten-fold. And there's the people who just take gifts/freebies and sell them for a jacked up price as well. It's extremely rude to the person who gave it to you, especially if they were being genuinely nice about it.


----------



## Lin (Aug 1, 2013)

Panamae said:


> This is known as "buying low, selling high" and it happens everywhere in the world. On eBay, especially, I have had countless people buy my cheap items and sell them on for more than what they paid. Is it annoying? Of course it is, but it's their item now so it is totally within their rights to do so. Kudos to them for making more money than I did!
> 
> If you are honestly that upset about people selling on items they got for tree, then simply don't give stuff away to people who you don't know on a personal level. Just because you get offended by it doesn't mean everybody should suddenly stop doing it.



I thought the point of this thread was to discuss things that bother us about retail, that's all she's(or he's) really doing. xD It bothers her/him, and it's within her/his right to be bothered. o-o... doesn't mean anyone's rights are being taken away by her/him finding it annoying and talking about it.


----------



## Snow (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm wondering, _could_ there be a thread explaining how all the "rare" items are obtained and if they can be ordered? that way people might have a better understanding of how hard things are to get -- if they still want to pay a ton, fine, but at least they wouldn't be doing it out of ignorance or gullibility.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 1, 2013)

Snow said:


> I'm wondering, _could_ there be a thread explaining how all the "rare" items are obtained and if they can be ordered? that way people might have a better understanding of how hard things are to get -- if they still want to pay a ton, fine, but at least they wouldn't be doing it out of ignorance or gullibility.



I think they should make a thread like that. I saw a thread where they charged 200k just to catalog a series. That's kind of sad ._.


----------



## Hirisa (Aug 2, 2013)

I recently saw someone charge 700k for a re-orderable item that costs 4000 bells...I mean, really?


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 2, 2013)

Hirisa said:


> I recently saw someone charge 700k for a re-orderable item that costs 4000 bells...I mean, really?



What were they thinking? That's why for my shop, I sell my items for under 3,500 bells. It's best to sell so much cheap things than less expensive things...


----------



## Beanie (Aug 2, 2013)

But that's exactly it, the high prices come from what others value, people who think it's not worth it wouldn't buy it and people who have the bells to throw around do. Invisible "bench marks" exist. I tried to sell a high priced item for dirt cheap in hopes of deflating but I think by now it's kind of beyond control. Threads move way too fast and a single person can't make an impact. Yeah I buy my glow wands for 800 and I sell them for 90k and that's considered "cheap" around here. But I also do my fair share of good deeds so I'm not entirely about profits. My goals are the same as others, to pay off my house and what not and selling & trading has helped. Perhaps they put the value on instant gratification because they have no means to get seasonal items but to wait and that's what justify their will to pay high prices.

If you've been following the prices people are paying to buy villagers...now that's kind of scary.


----------



## talisheo (Aug 2, 2013)

The thing that annoys me is when people sell non reorderable dlc when it is easy for them to get. Like the shaved ice lamp goes for a million + when a european person could easily get another by making a new character and getting one from the post office. IT JUST PISSES ME OFF SO MUCH I CAN'T EXPLAIN IT.


----------



## Snow (Aug 2, 2013)

Beanie said:


> But that's exactly it, the high prices come from what others value, people who think it's not worth it wouldn't buy it and people who have the bells to throw around do.


Except some times the high "values" are coming from misinformation. People being told that re-orderable items are not re-orderable, for example. If they knew the truth they might place a very different value on that item. I agree, if they want to pay a ton because they're in a hurry that is absolutely their right. But if they've been misled I think it's a shame.


----------



## D i a (Aug 4, 2013)

I feel like I should be apologizing then. I was selling a bunch of streetpass items I got, and for those prices.
I saw others selling Tweeters for 475k and I just figured that was what I should sell them at too. Same with the balloons and pinwheels, etc. I guess I should have thought that through more. 

...Now all I want to do now is get it all out of my closet. Lol. xP 

I AM scared of the prices people are willing to pay for villagers, though.


----------



## radical6 (Aug 4, 2013)

im not really familiar with prices of dlc and such
or anything hard to get really
when i see streetpass items go up to 500k+ i honestly thought that was normal. mostly because i haven't streetpassed with once person. 

as for villagers i honestly have no idea what theyre worth and i see them go up really high
i had a popular villager in my town i sold that went for 5m and when i think about it that was probably greedy of me and should probably let them buy her at a cheaper price since they haven't paid me yet
but idk man??


----------



## Farobi (Aug 5, 2013)

I let people offer most of the time, if we come to an agreement with the price, even if it is a tad overpriced—i'll just accept it and move on.

As long as the buyer finds the price acceptable, then I guess i would too resulting into a fair trade.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 5, 2013)

People be offerin' so much for the sloppy set and I'm just like "Really?"


----------



## Scribbler397 (Aug 5, 2013)

Has anyone else noticed the huge increase in hybrid prices as well? Things like orange and pink roses used to cost 15-25k, but now they cost 150k! I time travel, so I have nothing against tters, but it bothers me when I ask if they have any more of a certain hybrid, and they tell me they will time travel to get more quick, and then charge me a million bells! Hybrids shouldn't be selling for these outrageous prices.

Another thing I noticed is that it is usually juniot member that have been selling them for this much, and then everyone else followed suit. Is it because of the large amount of people that have migrated over from gamefaqs lately, where they charge more for everything?

Sorry if I am ranting, but it just bugs me a little.


----------



## Byngo (Aug 5, 2013)

Scribbler397 said:


> Has anyone else noticed the huge increase in hybrid prices as well? Things like orange and pink roses used to cost 15-25k, but now they cost 150k! I time travel, so I have nothing against tters, but it bothers me when I ask if they have any more of a certain hybrid, and they tell me they will time travel to get more quick, and then charge me a million bells! Hybrids shouldn't be selling for these outrageous prices.
> 
> Another thing I noticed is that it is usually juniot member that have been selling them for this much, and then everyone else followed suit. Is it because of the large amount of people that have migrated over from gamefaqs lately, where they charge more for everything?
> 
> Sorry if I am ranting, but it just bugs me a little.



This bugs me too. But what bugs me even more is people who TT to any special event items and charge an arm & a leg for them. I mean... 1 Million for setsubun beans? Sorry, no. @_@


----------



## link2398 (Aug 5, 2013)

Scribbler397 said:


> Has anyone else noticed the huge increase in hybrid prices as well? Things like orange and pink roses used to cost 15-25k, but now they cost 150k! I time travel, so I have nothing against tters, but it bothers me when I ask if they have any more of a certain hybrid, and they tell me they will time travel to get more quick, and then charge me a million bells! Hybrids shouldn't be selling for these outrageous prices.
> 
> Another thing I noticed is that it is usually juniot member that have been selling them for this much, and then everyone else followed suit. Is it because of the large amount of people that have migrated over from gamefaqs lately, where they charge more for everything?
> 
> Sorry if I am ranting, but it just bugs me a little.



I actually just raised my prices from that account to 50k  for black and purple and 25k for everything else after I was PM'd as to how much I was undercutting the value.  honestly it only takes a few minutes a day to grow them,  so I don't get why they are all so overpriced. I feel my prices are a tad high, but it's still half of what other people are charging.


----------



## Snow (Aug 5, 2013)

link2398 said:


> I actually just raised my prices from that account to 50k  for black and purple and 25k for everything else after I was PM'd as to how much I was undercutting the value.



Some actually PM'd you to complain about your prices being too low? that's insane.


----------



## link2398 (Aug 5, 2013)

Snow said:


> Some actually PM'd you to complain about your prices being too low? that's insane.



 not a complaint, more like a head's up as to what the value actually was.


----------



## Snow (Aug 5, 2013)

link2398 said:


> not a complaint, more like a head's up as to what the value actually was.



Ah, gotcha. thought someone was taking you to task for hurting their shop or something.


----------



## rayquaza (Aug 5, 2013)

Snow said:


> I'm wondering, _could_ there be a thread explaining how all the "rare" items are obtained and if they can be ordered? that way people might have a better understanding of how hard things are to get -- if they still want to pay a ton, fine, but at least they wouldn't be doing it out of ignorance or gullibility.



Has anyone started to do this yet?
If not I'll ask the mods if I can put this thread together as it would be a very usefull resource for everyone.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 5, 2013)

I think it were the beginner players who had really big prices, and then they kept raising them and so did everyone else. I got a million bells (more than a million) by buying 200k worth of turnips and selling them for 477. Sometimes there are bigger prices than that! But the problem is that beginners don't really understand turnips. Someone should make a thread that links to all turnip guides, or make one themselves.


----------



## Snow (Aug 5, 2013)

rayquaza said:


> Has anyone started to do this yet?
> If not I'll ask the mods if I can put this thread together as it would be a very usefull resource for everyone.



not that I know of. I'd be glad to help if you want!


----------



## PoppyAndPeanut (Aug 5, 2013)

Aquadirt said:


> Are there things about the behaviors in the Re-tail forum that bother you?
> Personally, its not cool in my opinion when someone gets something for free, and then tries to sell it for a massive and bogus profit.  Be it from generosity or "other means", you didn't pay for or work for it, you shouldn't be so greedy.  I've given several things to people, and it bites to see them try to flip a massive profit on something I just handed them.


This bothers me, too. I mean, in other games. Why should people just trade something SO RARE for the thing that I just gave them? People are too greedy these days... It's just not fair :/ (on another note, I get only a bit greedy-ish when time-traveling.) I mostly have flower boppers, if anyone wants. Yes, for free. But I can't give them, cause I have a limited 4G wifi connection so I can't open my gate and drop it on the ground or so :/


----------



## link2398 (Aug 5, 2013)

Snow said:


> not that I know of. I'd be glad to help if you want!



 same here, I'd be willing to contribute.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Aug 5, 2013)

Snow said:


> not that I know of. I'd be glad to help if you want!



I'd be happy to help too. you should put pictures on of the different items too, so people don't get confused, and think you are talking about a different item.


----------



## ClefairyKid (Aug 5, 2013)

Some situations do sadden me but ultimately, there are usually people (such as yourself as you mentioned, I never thought I would get to have my own throwing beans!) that come through and keep things moving even for poorer players like myself (I barely ever hit 1mil in bells at any one time, and I could do something about it but I only tend to grind so much at one time, and prefer to barter in items etc. 

I personally like to let people offer on items, or if I see them looking for it specifically, I go and negotiate, I don't set prices on my items and I don't like to offer cataloging unless it's free (so I rarely do it) as I think the items are worth something different to everyone. I certainly don't get by giving out rares for free, but I don't set a price on them either, if someone wants to barter exclusive for exclusive or whatever, I'm not going to stop them, as I'd end up with nothing fast, but I'm not going demand anything specific either, if I like a deal proposal, I'll just go with it *shrug*


----------



## rayquaza (Aug 5, 2013)

Snow said:


> not that I know of. I'd be glad to help if you want!





link2398 said:


> same here, I'd be willing to contribute.





TheCreeperHugz said:


> I'd be happy to help too. you should put pictures on of the different items too, so people don't get confused, and think you are talking about a different item.


Ok I will PM a mod about it now but pictures will be difficult as I rember that only 40 pictures can be put in a single post.
But we could link to pictures I suppose.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 5, 2013)

Someone has a flower shop and they were selling flowers for 100k each. I'm sorry but that is WAY TOO HIGH.


----------



## Farobi (Aug 5, 2013)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Someone has a flower shop and they were selling flowers for 100k each. I'm sorry but that is WAY TOO HIGH.



i was lucky for someone who sold me 3 black tulips for 6k then


----------



## VonTreece (Aug 6, 2013)

I _love_ the TBT community, but when it comes to retail, nearly everything is ridiculously over priced.

People are at each others necks trying to squeeze as many bells as they can out of trades and auctions.

I've seen threads on other sites selling at a *fraction* of the cost of certain items in retail.
(Granted, the main reason for this is probably due to duping..)

Don't get me wrong, TBT is still the best! I just wish players would be a bit more relaxed about the market.

I don't mean to be '_that guy_', but it's just a game..

Hakuna Matata~
(lol)

d;​


----------



## Snow (Aug 6, 2013)

ClefairyKid said:


> I personally like to let people offer on items, or if I see them looking for it specifically, I go and negotiate, I don't set prices on my items and I don't like to offer cataloging unless it's free (so I rarely do it) as I think the items are worth something different to everyone.



I don't think there's anything wrong with people paying what they want; and I agree they're worth different amounts to everyone. I generally wouldn't give hard-to-find items away free either, especially since a few things I did give away immediately got flipped and auctioned off here. 

I think what most of us are objecting to is when people are misled -- for example they're sold an overpriced re-orderable item and told it can't be re-ordered. Or a seasonal item anyone can get by time travelling or just being patient is sold as a "rare" DLC-type thing. If you KNOW you can buy regular glow wands in december for 800 bells or whatever and you STILL want to spend 100k now, go right ahead. But if you are being told they are ALL special items then you are being misled.


----------



## TeddysMama711 (Aug 6, 2013)

I saw somebody yesterday trying to sell a villager for 150 mil. Yes, one hundred fifty MILLION bells. I was like are you kidding? The most I'd ever pay for a villager is 1mil and thats only for my dreamies. Some people just have ridiculous amounts of money to throw around, and assume others do too. There was another person trying to sell one of the fireworks fortune cookie items for 300k ...... 4 people including myself immediately commented saying that those items are not rare anymore and you'd be lucky if you got like 2k for it. I don't think the person ever came back to the thread. Its ridiculous how much people want for things, and like others have said, I barely ever have 1mil at any given time so it sucks when someones selling a sofa I need for a set for millions. If I saw it that price in the game I wouldn't even buy it.

Then theres the people who want ridiculous tips for letting people come catalog things or sell things at their retail....A little tip is fine, sure, but when they want 500k+ for just letting you into their town for a second its a bit crazy. Its that point where I say never mind, have a nice day, and turn around and leave. I'm not giving you most of the profit I just made when I can easily go to one of my good friend's towns instead and do it for free.

The only time I got items then sold them was when I took them off my friends hands for 8k because she couldn't sell them, then realized I didn't have much room for it either and sold both items for 50k. I immediately went and PMed my friend letting her know and offering her half the profit, she was extremely cool about it and didn't want any of the bells. I DO think its wrong when people go and get a bunch of things for free then turn around and sell it for millions and don't offer any of it to the person they originally got it from. Yes, its their items now, but its the moral of it all. It would still be nice.

Another thing [lol I have so many complaints!!] is when people charge for fruit. I've seen people asking for 20k per fruit which is insane! They are incredibly easy to get on your own, you just need to go to the island or a friends town so people charging for them are a little bit rude in my eyes as well. I have an orchard in my town and I love giving others fruit! Maybe thats just me being nice, but I got them all for free from people as well.

Last thing is the flowers. I've seen people sell flowers that can be bought at retail for 2000 bells, for 350k+. Thats a little rude if you ask me, obviously the game doesn't think they are that rare or it wouldn't be bought for a mere 2000 bells.


----------



## Scribbler397 (Aug 6, 2013)

Here is an idea:

We all lead a revolution of the Re-Tail board. If people refuse to pay the ridiculously high prices, then they won't be able to charge them anymore. Haggle down the prices until you can't haggle any more! People might realize that they are charging too much and might lower their prices.


----------



## link2398 (Aug 6, 2013)

Or we can start constantly selling at a lower price and drive the value down through competition with other shops. Who would want to pay 100k for a flower when multiple other shops are selling for much cheaper? The only issue would be keeping a steady supply long enough to force the price down.


----------



## Scribbler397 (Aug 6, 2013)

We should start with the hybrid market, because that has the biggest demand. I don't have any hybrids that I want to sell atm, but are there any tters who wouldn't mind tting a little to start a hybrid shop?


----------



## TeddysMama711 (Aug 6, 2013)

link2398 said:


> Or we can start constantly selling at a lower price and drive the value down through competition with other shops. Who would want to pay 100k for a flower when multiple other shops are selling for much cheaper? The only issue would be keeping a steady supply long enough to force the price down.


Great idea!


----------



## link2398 (Aug 6, 2013)

Scribbler397 said:


> We should start with the hybrid market, because that has the biggest demand. I don't have any hybrids that I want to sell atm, but are there any tters who wouldn't mind tting a little to start a hybrid shop?


I've already got a flower shop running. I haven't bumped the thread, but I will today after I take inventory and adjust my prices.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 6, 2013)

I don't get it. So, you're all going to lower the prices for hybrids, by hybridizing, then you're going to buy each others hybrids, which you're already growing in the first place, to lower the prices for said hybrids, even though you're already growing them?


----------



## link2398 (Aug 6, 2013)

oath2order said:


> I don't get it. So, you're all going to lower the prices for hybrids, by hybridizing, then you're going to buy each others hybrids, which you're already growing in the first place, to lower the prices for said hybrids, even though you're already growing them?



We are growing hybrids to sell to others, not each other. Basically it'll be a series of flower shops like all the other ones out there already, but we just lower the crap out of our prices instead of constantly raising them.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 6, 2013)

I misunderstood that a bit. I thought you were all gonna sell to each other to make it look like lots of people are buying and selling for lower prices, thus lowering prices.


----------



## link2398 (Aug 6, 2013)

Nah haha, on a side note I just sold out of all my hybrids, so uh yeah.. more shops would be a great thing.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 6, 2013)

I'd be interested in seeing a way to try and nuke the prices down in the cataloging market of holiday items and DLC.


----------



## link2398 (Aug 6, 2013)

oath2order said:


> I'd be interested in seeing a way to try and nuke the prices down in the cataloging market of holiday items and DLC.



Same idea as before, but with people getting to catalog for dirt cheap/free? In the end the person letting people in gets to rack up visits for the train station remodels. So its all a win-win.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 6, 2013)

link2398 said:


> Same idea as before, but with people getting to catalog for dirt cheap/free? In the end the person letting people in gets to rack up visits for the train station remodels. So its all a win-win.



EXACTLY. I'd love to see if we could try and do that. Just get a horde of the unorderable DLC, and offer it to be cataloged for...I dunno, 25k apiece, and switch the host every so often.


----------



## MotownMurder (Aug 6, 2013)

All this lowering of the general prices of the flowers and the cataloging is only gonna last as long as you guys keep doing it. After that, it'll start to slowly go up again .-.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 6, 2013)

If they rise, we'll start again.


----------



## link2398 (Aug 7, 2013)

I suppose (depending on the rules of the forum) we could start a merchant's guild that could help the issue by having the guild regulate prices in exchange for the shops being advertised heavily. 

ie; you sign up for the guild along with ten other shops, every guild member has a link to the guild masterpost over in re-tail which in turn has links to each shop. Each shop uses at least the guild approved pricing, such as 20k or under for a hybrid. 

I could go into more details about how it might work, but that's assuming something like this would even fly.

*edit:* I also do mean guild in the true sense of the word, not the one commonly used for mmos. A guild in that its a group of merchants coming together for a common purpose, rather then a clan of some kind. I'm sure there is a better word for it, maybe corporation? Union?


----------



## poliwag0 (Aug 7, 2013)

I think the word you're looking for might be alliance or partnership or something?


----------



## catman_ (Aug 7, 2013)

What's the point of lowering prices? Just like real life, prices rise and the people adjust to it. I'm getting over 10m for a villager, now I'm able to buy DLC items that cost 1m. Some people just want things more than others. Just be glad enough there isn't any action replay to cheat yourself bells and what not.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 7, 2013)

catman_ said:


> What's the point of lowering prices? Just like real life, prices rise and the people adjust to it. I'm getting over 10m for a villager, now I'm able to buy DLC items that cost 1m. Some people just want things more than others. Just be glad enough there isn't any action replay to cheat yourself bells and what not.



Oh, no, it's much better to overcharge for everything instead of AR.


----------



## Scribbler397 (Aug 7, 2013)

link2398 said:


> I suppose (depending on the rules of the forum) we could start a merchant's guild that could help the issue by having the guild regulate prices in exchange for the shops being advertised heavily.
> 
> ie; you sign up for the guild along with ten other shops, every guild member has a link to the guild masterpost over in re-tail which in turn has links to each shop. Each shop uses at least the guild approved pricing, such as 20k or under for a hybrid.
> 
> ...



I would be in for that.


----------



## Farobi (Aug 7, 2013)

Make a guild pls. I approve of that! :3

I saw someone asking for 400k _just_ to let someone catalogue his orderable DLC.


----------



## link2398 (Aug 7, 2013)

I'll pm a mod or admin about it to make sure that trade guilds aren't against any rules, once we have approval then we can start planning.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 7, 2013)

Will we have restrictions on who can join? Or an application? Just putting this out there.


----------



## link2398 (Aug 7, 2013)

I'd say just an application and a check to make sure the price regulations are being followed, I doubt we'd need anything more than that.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 7, 2013)

link2398 said:


> I'd say just an application and a check to make sure the price regulations are being followed, I doubt we'd need anything more than that.



Do we allow dupers?


----------



## link2398 (Aug 7, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Do we allow dupers?



personally I'm on the fence about dupers, so I'll let everyone else discuss that issue. I do want this to be more of a committee run thing than just my word being law.


----------



## catman_ (Aug 7, 2013)

No dupers. What's the point of rare items. -.-


----------



## Scribbler397 (Aug 7, 2013)

No dupers. It is against forum rules. We don't want to lose credibility.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 8, 2013)

Scribbler397 said:


> *No dupers. It is against forum rules.* We don't want to lose credibility.



Duping is against the rules. I haven't really read into what you guys are wanting to do, or have I seen anything on it yet. But whatever it is, make sure you're following the rules.


----------



## Farobi (Aug 8, 2013)

Who in the world would admitedly tell the people here that they dupe anyway? -.-

I see a bunch of shops in Re-tail that sell a bunch of items, rare unorderables to be exact, for just something you can find on the game.

And lol someone giving 7/11s for free.

Idk, there are some suspicious people around here, but maybe that's just my speculation


----------



## salarian (Aug 8, 2013)

I don't like it when people over price things.  I understand it when it's things like Gracie Grace where it's seasonal, but people just charge waaaaay too much.  Hairbow wigs, for instance.  I know Gracie charges a lot for her stuff and people want to turn a profit, but from what I've seen, Gracie doesn't sell clothes over 20k (idk I might be wrong).  I don't want to waste 500k on something I can buy later.

I also don't like how foreign DLC's are millions and millions of bells ;w;
Guys, if you're that desperate for bells, you can make about 400k per island trip (if you go for big beetles and sharks).


----------



## link2398 (Aug 8, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> Duping is against the rules. I haven't really read into what you guys are wanting to do, or have I seen anything on it yet. But whatever it is, make sure you're following the rules.



 The online rules for the forum are only stickied on the train station board, I just read them today after looking there. I had wrongly assumed the re-tail rules were the same as the train station's post,  so I never noticed the duping rule until now. 

 in the end that makes the stance on dupers easy.


----------



## Aquadirt (Aug 8, 2013)

I...  didn't expect this thread to do anything more than be a medium for my venting.  In fact, I forgot about it.  O-O  
Glad it turned into something possibly beneficial!  lol


----------



## catman_ (Aug 8, 2013)

Is it ok to butt in into a thread and tell someone they're being scammed for something that costs much less than what they're asking for or? Don't want to seem like a jerk.


----------



## TeddysMama711 (Aug 8, 2013)

catman_ said:


> Is it ok to butt in into a thread and tell someone they're being scammed for something that costs much less than what they're asking for or? Don't want to seem like a jerk.



I usually go in and tell the person, I'll say something like "just so you know those items usually go for 100k so you probably won't get many people willing to pay 600k" etc. I don't say it in a rude way. Many people still seem to get mad though, or have an attitude and yell at me, but honestly its not right if they are trying to make someone pay 500k+ more than what its worth.. If you think someones being scammed and don't want to sound rude on the thread, you could always pm the buyer and let them know so they don't overpay.


----------



## catman_ (Aug 8, 2013)

TeddysMama711 said:


> I usually go in and tell the person, I'll say something like "just so you know those items usually go for 100k so you probably won't get many people willing to pay 600k" etc. I don't say it in a rude way. Many people still seem to get mad though, or have an attitude and yell at me, but honestly its not right if they are trying to make someone pay 500k+ more than what its worth.. If you think someones being scammed and don't want to sound rude on the thread, you could always pm the buyer and let them know so they don't overpay.


Thank you my fellow waiting for 400-something turnip price thread friend.


----------



## TeddysMama711 (Aug 8, 2013)

catman_ said:


> Thank you my fellow waiting for 400-something turnip price thread friend.



 did you ever get in??! If not I feel terrible, regardless the next time my retail has high turnip prices you will be the first one I let know about it!! Lol


----------



## catman_ (Aug 8, 2013)

TeddysMama711 said:


> did you ever get in??! If not I feel terrible, regardless the next time my retail has high turnip prices you will be the first one I let know about it!! Lol



Don't worry about it, it's fine. xD I don't need bells anymore to be honest. But lets stay on topic at town hall board. :x


----------



## catman_ (Aug 8, 2013)

I went to buy golden tools from a user and they had at least 15 royal crowns on the ground, and they didn't even charge me and kicked me out (still saved).. I'm assuming she's a duper?


----------



## Beanie (Aug 8, 2013)

salarian said:


> I don't like it when people over price things.  I understand it when it's things like Gracie Grace where it's seasonal, but people just charge waaaaay too much.  Hairbow wigs, for instance.  I know Gracie charges a lot for her stuff and people want to turn a profit, but from what I've seen, Gracie doesn't sell clothes over 20k (idk I might be wrong).  I don't want to waste 500k on something I can buy later.
> 
> I also don't like how foreign DLC's are millions and millions of bells ;w;
> Guys, if you're that desperate for bells, you can make about 400k per island trip (if you go for big beetles and sharks).



I find the impact of trying to deflate is hopeless. I tried to give away hair bow wigs in hopes of people not selling or buying for 500k all the time. I had them in my shops for 250k but people don't bother to check I guess *shrug* I kinda gave up and stopped selling anything all together :/ This is kind of the reason why I stepped from sales and into trades.


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 8, 2013)

I feel like selling exclusive DLC over 100K is ridiculous. T________T


----------



## TeddysMama711 (Aug 8, 2013)

Another thing that gets on my nerves is when people charge insane amounts for fruit. Anyone can go get fruit from the island or a friends town....I have more fruit than any one person would ever need, so when I see threads with people saying things like "I can give you 2 apples for 20k" I'll just be like I got you for free lol it grows back its not like its a one time thing that you'll never get back


----------



## LVXIII (Aug 8, 2013)

Ok, selling gifts for a huge profit is rude but if people would stop paying these ridiculous prices and just have a little patience, the problem would solve itself. 

Personally, I will not pay more than double retail on principal. Which is why I won't sell it for more than that, as I despise hypocrisy.

Seriously, people have debates in Re-Tail? Even I know that's not the place for such things.

Thanks for the tip on Rares, I'll be sure to include where the item is from in my Shop when it goes up.

- - - Post Merge - - -



TeddysMama711 said:


> Another thing that gets on my nerves is when people charge insane amounts for fruit. Anyone can go get fruit from the island or a friends town....I have more fruit than any one person would ever need, so when I see threads with people saying things like "I can give you 2 apples for 20k" I'll just be like I got you for free lol it grows back its not like its a one time thing that you'll never get back



I'm playing on selling Baskets of 9 Fruits for 5k. Perhaps I'm being generous....but I thought that was a reasonable price with a little profit for me.


----------



## TeddysMama711 (Aug 8, 2013)

LVXIII said:


> I'm playing on selling Baskets of 9 Fruits for 5k. Perhaps I'm being generous....but I thought that was a reasonable price with a little profit for me.



5k isn't so bad, but I personally still wouldn't charge anything for them. Its not like I had to earn them or anything, they can be easily obtained (some people are just lazy and don't want to go to the island, or new and don't have island yet) and they aren't rare items so I don't see the point of charging lol.


----------



## ChibiSylph (Aug 8, 2013)

I HATE when ppl charge so much for sets, if ppl would be patient and just watch the shops then they could get the set for less then 100k depending on the set. Yes, it's fine to charge lots for the Campus Set but that isn't an excuse for the other orderable sets. That and fireworks, yes Japan I don't think can get them but they still shouldn't be sold for so much for the other ppl that can get them by TT. If ppl were patient and didn't fuel these ppl that sell this items for bad prices then everything would be so much cheaper.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Aug 9, 2013)

I can't believe even with the advent of duping the prices have stayed so high. D:

The only thing I've really sold has been shaved-ice lamps, I got about 30 of them, gave them for free to people I played with regularly who couldn't get themselves and sold a load for 150-200k each, just making it known to desperate people who were offering millions. I wasn't trying to undermine the prices, I just reasoned it took me 8-10 minutes to get 1 lamp and I had to sit in a cafe to do this, and that in the time it took me to do that I could have earnt ~150k from the island catching bugs. I still have a handful of the lamps spare, but I stopped trading with strangers when the duping started, and I'd rather save them incase more unorderable DLC comes out.


Any other items / cataloguing I just give away for free if people want them. A whole set cost about 30k generally, which I can get back by walking along my beach and back the next evening. People seem to forget that yes a lot of the trading going on here is ridiculously priced, but bells are easier to come by than ever (espesh finding towns with high turnip prices), so it's not like the prices are impossible to pay.


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 9, 2013)

Omg, I hate it when it's 600K to catalogue things. Really stupid, honestly.. I'm not stealing it for goodness sake..


----------



## superheroantics (Aug 9, 2013)

I only charge 50k to catalog full sets, but reading through this thread is starting to make me think that's a little high. I mean, most sets are 30-40k in total. I haven't seen the ridiculous prices you guys are talking about, but if it's any higher than 50k it's just too much.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 9, 2013)

█⌦​
This is messed up. Prices don't have to be like 600k and up. Honestly I feel like they should be lower than 200k. You can already buy the real thing at Nook's for under 600k. I've seen many shops sell things like flowers for 100k each. Maybe if someone were to create a shop that had prices just like Nook's, maybe that store could thrive a lot.​⌫█​


----------



## Farobi (Aug 9, 2013)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Maybe if someone were to create a shop that had prices just like Nook's, maybe that store could thrive a lot.



The problem on this is that the majority of people would want to make a noticeable profit on their items for sale. A shop that "Thrives a lot" doesn't necessarily mean that it can gain a huge profit. The hassle of ordering is also taken into for the shop owner. And I see no problem when someone sells noticeably overpriced items with people actually buying from them. As long as the buyer is happy, then we shouldn't really complain about the whole idea of it.

regarding the 600k to catalogue wtf is that


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 9, 2013)

Farobi said:


> The problem on this is that the majority of people would want to make a noticeable profit on their items for sale. A shop that "Thrives a lot" doesn't necessarily mean that it can gain a huge profit. The hassle of ordering is also taken into for the shop owner. And I see no problem when someone sells noticeably overpriced items with people actually buying from them. As long as the buyer is happy, then we shouldn't really complain about the whole idea of it.
> 
> regarding the 600k to catalogue wtf is that


█⌦♫​
But how much buyers are out there to be happy?  I know there are a lot of Re-Tailers but I just don't like the high prices. IMO though. I also know that the seller has to go through all the trouble of getting the items but as long as people are patient, they can easily get them for a smaller price. Again, just IMO.​♫⌫█​


----------



## TeddysMama711 (Aug 9, 2013)

BellBringerGreen said:


> █⌦♫​
> But how much buyers are out there to be happy?  I know there are a lot of Re-Tailers but I just don't like the high prices. IMO though. I also know that the seller has to go through all the trouble of getting the items but as long as people are patient, they can easily get them for a smaller price. Again, just IMO.​♫⌫█​



This...the reason why people buy things for incredibly high prices is because they are usually too impatient to shop around and or/find it in game themselves....so they will run to the first person they see who's selling it and that usually happens to be someone who's selling for 600k+


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Aug 9, 2013)

Prices really are ridiculous. Another problem is that buyers seem to think that these items are worth the ridiculous amount. For example I've just seen someone offer 50k for 12 fruits, 3 of which were mangoes they could have got for free from the island tours. Also, are island items really worth 500k plus? I know it's quite rare for some of them to appear, but when they do you can buy as many as you want.

As for hybrids, surely the prices should really come down as more people breed them? Although I suppose you have to consider supply and demand laws.


----------



## Byngo (Aug 9, 2013)

Suave_Spencer said:


> Prices really are ridiculous. Another problem is that buyers seem to think that these items are worth the ridiculous amount. For example I've just seen someone offer 50k for 12 fruits, 3 of which were mangoes they could have got for free from the island tours. Also, are island items really worth 500k plus? I know it's quite rare for some of them to appear, but when they do you can buy as many as you want.
> 
> As for hybrids, surely the prices should really come down as more people breed them? Although I suppose you have to consider supply and demand laws.



I agree with everything you said. Some people and how they price things is just... Wow. @_@ 

But, I don't agree about the island items, because while you can buy however many you want once you come upon w/e rare item on the island, you have to have the medals to get them. Which medals can take some time to get.


----------



## superheroantics (Aug 9, 2013)

I think the most ridiculous item out there right now is the ukulele. Charging million for a single item... I mean, I understand why a turkey or yule log would go for so much, but for a single item I wouldn't go more than a mil.

But then again I've bought sloppy stuff for 1.5mil so who am I to say anything.


----------



## AlienBacteria (Aug 9, 2013)

For me it's kinda just like "whatever, it's just in-game currency."  I'm relatively cheap when it comes to buying things, and I kind of enjoy the hunting for good trades and such.  If it weren't for this whole playing online thing I would have been done playing AC a couple weeks ago, at least.  Personally, I tend to feel bad if someone offers what I consider "too much" for something--if someone offers me a ton for something I'll usually tell them "whoa there, that's way more than you need to pay."

The thing is though, they usually don't care.


----------



## Hirisa (Aug 9, 2013)

Yeah, the ukelele thing is just...weird. On every other AC forum I watch, it goes for less than a million bells. But someone bought one _here_ for way too much, and now I see people asking for over 3 mil. _*chuckle*_ Nah, I'm good.


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 9, 2013)

Farobi said:


> The problem on this is that the majority of people would want to make a noticeable profit on their items for sale. A shop that "Thrives a lot" doesn't necessarily mean that it can gain a huge profit. The hassle of ordering is also taken into for the shop owner. And I see no problem when someone sells noticeably overpriced items with people actually buying from them. As long as the buyer is happy, then we shouldn't really complain about the whole idea of it.
> 
> regarding the 600k to catalogue wtf is that



People will be like "catalogue this" and if you wanted to catalogue everything, it'd equal 600K or something. T___T


----------



## catman_ (Aug 10, 2013)

If an auctions ends at 2:00pm, IT CLOSES AT 2:00pm. Ugh. -_-


----------



## link2398 (Aug 10, 2013)

So I pm'd a mod, hopefully I'll get either a response or a point in the right direction as to who I actually need to talk with to get approval for a guild.


----------



## catman_ (Aug 10, 2013)

link2398 said:


> So I pm'd a mod, hopefully I'll get either a response or a point in the right direction as to who I actually need to talk with to get approval for a guild.



Goodluck


----------



## AlienBacteria (Aug 11, 2013)

Is it wrong that I pretty much just snapped when someone replied "Could you bump that up" to what I thought was a perfectly reasonable offer (30k for 2 Nintendo items)?  I feel like what they said is a really greedy thing to say...


----------



## catman_ (Aug 11, 2013)

AlienBacteria said:


> Is it wrong that I pretty much just snapped when someone replied "Could you bump that up" to what I thought was a perfectly reasonable offer (30k for 2 Nintendo items)?  I feel like what they said is a really greedy thing to say...



It's their item and they have the right to sell however they'd like. Sucks, I know. :/


----------



## AlienBacteria (Aug 11, 2013)

They sold them to me when I gave the "30k or I buy from elsewhere" ultimatum.  Was kind of a shameless attempt to make a little bit more, although I feel a little cheap now :O  I really don't understand this kind of greed when it comes to in-game currency, even though I have it myself to some extent (I think the vast majority of people on this forum do to some degree)


----------



## superheroantics (Aug 11, 2013)

Yeah, I've put a couple of users on my ignore list simply because I think they're too greedy.


----------



## Mya (Aug 13, 2013)

Ugh! That kind of behavior is so greedy and ungrateful! Untolerable if you asked me how to put it!


----------



## Elaine (Aug 14, 2013)

While there is no 100% way to stop the "buy low, sell high" ordeal it might help if you see it happen to post on someones Wi-Fi feedback rating. I feel like this would also deter people for said persons sales in general, if they saw the person taking advantage of others.

I will say this though:

Personally, I've come to live with this because it happens in pretty much all games, it is nothing new, not at all. Not to mention it is never usually desputed. Though, I did bring it up once on another game and I got called a hippy for doing it.. haha. I know the AC community is *usually* a lot nicer than most places, but perhaps we set the bar too high when expecting others not to merchant. I mean think about it, merchanting is already in the game. Buy cheap from Joan, sell high at retail. It makes no different whether it's turnips or tweeters or villagers.

Now, _getting things for free and selling them for tons is a completely different issue._ To me that's wrong... but merchanting in general is something we ought to learn to live with. Back in 2005 when WW came out there was a HUGE amount of hate for people that TT. Now, it is not so often an issue, this is just the same..


----------

